# 1954 A/C Tractor



## RedBeard (Apr 13, 2011)

Fellow Tractor Enthusiasts,

I have in my possession a 1954 A/C Tractor, it was stored/parked in a shed when my Grand-Dad took ill. It has sat for a number of years. What I wish to know, is where can can I find parts, manuals and other helpful information about rebuilding/refitting this tractor for use.

Red Beard


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

This site is a good place to start but http://www.allischalmers.com/ is pretty much the go to place for all things Allis Chalmers. 
What model is the tractor and of course pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Oops, double tap.


----------

